# simplicity wonder boy intermittant spark



## tractorwiz72 (Apr 12, 2012)

would like an answer this time please tractor forum users! Hi I have an old Simplicity Wonderboy 700 garden tractor that I just picked up at a flea market the other day. I just got it running and it runs with an intermittent spark. I'm wondering what is causing the problem and how I can fix it. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Ralphst16 (Jul 30, 2012)

Are the points gapped right? If so, try filing them with a small file.


----------



## tractorwiz72 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm not sure exactly, I did clean them though


----------



## Ralphst16 (Jul 30, 2012)

Improper points gap will cause intermitten spark. What kind of engine is it?


----------



## tractorwiz72 (Apr 12, 2012)

Briggs and Stratton, an old one


----------



## Ralphst16 (Jul 30, 2012)

Spark plug gap should be .030. Try gapping the points at .010 and see what happens.


----------



## tractorwiz72 (Apr 12, 2012)

how exactly do you adjust the point gaps on a b&s I've never had to do it before


----------



## Ralphst16 (Jul 30, 2012)

I think it has an adjusting screw where it connects to the block... loosen the screw just enough so the points can be moved, put your feeler gauge between the points, and tighten the screw.


----------



## tractorwiz72 (Apr 12, 2012)

ok thanks man I hope that works


----------



## Ralphst16 (Jul 30, 2012)

No problem, If you still have any questions let me know and I'll try to help as much as I can.


----------

